# Middle name for our baby boy Hayden..



## Beautiful11

So after so many discussions and tantrums i think we have both agreed on the name Hayden/Dennie for short. i love this name as its different and my Grandad's name is Dennis he was called Dennie when he was little. My name is Shannen-Lynn so double barreled and id LOVE for our little man to have a double barreled first name too instead of a middle name i guess so Hayden-? i liked Hayden-Lee as its DH's middle name and i think it flows but my stepdads first name is Lee and my actual Dad despises him and wouldnt see it as a good thing ( i can so do without the stress ) any other suggestions that just flow...? preferably nothing beginning with H as he will be Hayden Hopper! too many H's for sure :haha:


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Hayden-Andrew ?


----------



## Beautiful11

MrsMcCurdy said:


> Hayden-Andrew ?

Im not to sure thank you for your input anyway :flow::thumbup:


----------



## BabyDinoMummy

Hayden-Jay?
Hayden-John?
Hayden-Ray?
Hayden-Luke?
Hayden-Oliver?
Hayden-Zeke?
Hayden-Jett?
Hayden-Finn?
Hayden-Rhys?


----------



## RubyRainbows

Wow this is a tricky one! Double barreled, hyphenated names aren't very common for boy's.

Congrats on coming up with a name you love, that allows you to use the nn Dennie, after your Grandfather! :thumbup:

Hayden-Jo
Hayden-Jay
Hayden-Shea

Personally I think it would just be better to give the baby a middle name that flows well, like:

Hayden Michael
Hayden James
Hayden Christopher

And maybe save the hyphenated name for if you have a baby girl in the future.


----------



## JJKCB

hyphen names that flow:

Lee
Jay
Ray
James
Joe
Jack
John
Dean


----------



## wannabemomy37

I personally wouldn't go for a hyphenated first name, especially for a boy, but some suggestions would be:
Hayden-Jade
Hayden-Kyle
Hayden-Louis
Hayden-Thomas

My fave would be just Hayden Thomas Hopper.

Also wanted to point out that a PP suggestion Andrew is nice but would give him the initials HAH. Perhaps not a big deal but thought I'd point it out.


----------



## Mummymoo_x

I like Hayden-Joe 
Cant really think of any more from the top of my head. But I'd keep the name short as you dont want the name to be too much of a mouthful :)


----------



## Beautiful11

After all of that my DH is insistent we call Him Hayden Lee Hopper no connection etc haha his words were this is our baby our choice his middle name is Lee too so it was important to him i suppose we will just have to wait and see:dohh: i believe he will Defiantly be a Hayden though <3


----------



## Mummymoo_x

Hayden Lee Hopper is nice. X


----------



## Beautiful11

Mummymoo_x said:


> Hayden Lee Hopper is nice. X

Thank you :) x


----------

